# Prom Dress



## political_twin (Sep 30, 2005)

What do you guys think of this dress for prom?  I know it's a long way off, but it's half off now!

http://www.windsorstore.com/detail.c...50040112&c3=13


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 1, 2005)

i think its cute but always look around first! I know I bought a GUESS pink dress for my prom that paris hilton wore it was on sale for 36 bucks and my prom was a long ways to go and I ended up changing my mind! so I bought a bebe dress for 150 bucks hehe.  But its cute if you feel like its a hit for you then you should get it.


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 3, 2005)

It's a really gorgeous dress!


----------



## Nicole_20 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Very nice*

I love it and the color very pretty. I agree though with pink_minx, I would definitely check around first and make sure this is what you want. I ended up too buying a dress and wishing I would have waited and look around a bit more. I spent too much money on mine so I couldn't justify buying a new one.


----------



## political_twin (Oct 3, 2005)

I actually got a chance to try the dress on in the store, and I'm really glad I waited!  I looked dreadful in it, it just wasn't right for my coloring.  However, I did figure out that the cut was nice and what my dress size was for future reference.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 22, 2005)

to be honest, i dont really like it...look around for some more dresses...and make sure what u buy is what u really like and want.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 23, 2005)

its cute but look around ! I bought 3 dresses for jr prom because i chose too early and spent a total of like 500 bucks!


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funKyVibeS** 
_to be honest, i dont really like it...look around for some more dresses...and make sure what u buy is what u really like and want._

 
2nd this.


----------

